# Hunting License Question



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I bought a youth small game license for my 13 year old daughter today. Her birthday is in November. Will I have to buy another license when she turns 14? or is it good for one year? Thanks


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I bought a discounted youth license the day before I turned 14 and the fish and game cops never had anything to say about it. Since the DWR sold you a 365 day license, I'm quite certain that it will be a 365 day license regardless of when she turns 14, although you would have to call the office to be sure.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

It's good for the year regardless


----------

